# I'm new, and I love Maximas



## MGBRaceman (Nov 22, 2002)

Hello, my name is Adam and I learned how to drive on a 1990 Nissan Maxima Se 5 speed. VG30E motor. I drive an MGB now, and I race, all the time. I would like to purchase a 1992 to 1994 Maxima as I've heard they're much better then the 1990 to 1991s. If this is untrue please tell me. Can the VE30DE heads be placed on a VG30E block, or a VE swap into a 1990 or 1992 maxima. same chassis right? I'm looking to highly modify my maxima. I'd like to start by stripping out my interior and lightening it and then go and do an engine rebuild. Anyone know where I can get high performance engine parts such as bearings, High, or Low compression pistons. high G-force connecting rods, and valvetrain. I'd like to push a 10,000 RPM redline as a finished product. I've checked crane and kent camshafts and I haven't found anything. Anyone know how I can get ahold of Jun or any other manufacturer of cams for this thing. Help me! Thanks. I've heard about tranny problems, any conversions or hardcore gearsets?


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

If you don't need the 4 doors, I would start with a Sentra. More HP potential.


----------



## maxedout97maxima (Dec 2, 2002)

YES I love Maximas too!


----------



## cranium (Oct 8, 2002)

> *If you don't need the 4 doors, I would start with a Sentra. More HP potential.*


not an entirely true statement.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2002)

it is hard to get parts for the VE engine. I know because I have been searching long and hard and have had little success. The VE and VG engines are not at all the same and can't be interchanged except with a few parts. Yes all the 3 gen max's are interchangeable. If you wanted you could put a VE into a 89-91 SE or 92-94 GXE if I were you I would get a 4th gen because you can get more parts for them. Don't get me wrong, I love my 92 SE but major mods are few and far between (you could get a NOS kit but that is about the biggest HP gain you can get) Good news is that atleast if you want, you can put the brembo big brake kit on the front. Max's rule!!


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

cranium said:


> *not an entirely true statement. *


For the $$$ it's true. pricey to get the VE up on power.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2002)

yes of course you could have any good race shop make the parts for us but custom= $$$ and lots of them


----------

